# First time seller. Reasonable expectations from agent?



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

My wife and I plan to put up our family home (on an acreage 15 mins from the city) for sale. We are expecting our third child, our oldest is just starting school and we're looking to simplify a little. I enjoy the work the acreage entails, but with three kids I would rather spend time with them at this stage in their life. Where we live there will be lots of opportunity to move back out of the city later in life if we want to then.

We have decided to use an agent since acreages tend to have a smaller pool of potential buyers. What are reasonable expectations as far as advertising, open houses, notifications for showings, etc.? We don't want to be clients from he'll, but with little kids and a pregnant wife, we want to go in eyes open.

Also, don't particularly like the idea of dual agency. Is it reasonable to request that the listing agent either will not enter into a dual agency situation with any clients currently not represented, or to expect reduced fees, or to have potential buyers represented by another agent if they choose to make an offer? I want my agent to be working for me and me alone.

Finally, any advice on exit clauses for both us and the agent should we not be able to work together amicably?


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see that you have unreasonable demands for a realtor. I would call around and see what realtor best suits you. I have sold and purchased four houses myself until I decided to do it myself as I personally found that realtors tend to have a sort of arrogancy and won't go the extra mile, one that you as a seller would take. But that is just me. It's not hard. It also saves you the commission. 

I can't say anything about what to expect. What I would do: research how long houses have been for sale in your area, prepare for a lot of low ball offers and a lot of negative comments during viewings, people are like that. From my point of view: the interested buyer doesn't say a lot and asks a lot of questions. All the others are just curious. 

Also, visit all the houses that are for sale where you live, talk to the people that own it (not the realtor). That are the houses that your potential buyer will visit as well. Visit all of them, even if it's a mini home that doesn't have the potential your house might have, you would be surprised why people change their minds. Be empowered, get the knowlegde, do what a realtor is supposed to do. 
Hope it helps, good luck!


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't be so opposed to dual-agency; I understand your fears but what you're sort of saying is "if you have clients that are interested in this property already, please don't mention this property to them." What you should do instead is find out how it works with them - some agencies require another agent+broker to represent the other party. Is it perfect? No but ultimately you decide who you sell your property to anyway. You will find as a seller things are far more transparent than as a buyer.

My other bit of advice is to be really detached about your property. To you it's the house that you've raised 3 kids in; to buyers its a piece of property. For instance, is your acreage truly 15 minutes from the city? Not the outskirts of the city, but the city proper? And is that 15 minutes at Monday morning at 9am or Sunday morning at 2am? Be brutally critical - that will help your relationship with your agent. I'm not a realtor but I read and watch a lot (and have bought 2 properties and sold 1) but I do know that having different expectations can cause the most problems.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I don't get on often to reply, but they are appreciated. 

With respect to Dual Agency, I would like to have the same advice from the agent regardless of the buyer. I'm not against them making the money, but I want them in my corner in any negotiation. Advice?


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

With regard to having the real estate agent in your corner in any negotiation, bear in mind the agent is ultimately working for themself. So while it may be worth your while to undertake extensive negotiations to bring the buyer up by a few thousand dollars, it will always be in the agent's best interest to reduce the time involved in the transaction and the difference in the commission they would receive will be minimal. So they will ultimately be pressuring you to accept any offer that comes along, so they can get paid. It may be a subtle pressure (i.e. the buyer's agent told me they have other properties in which they are interested) but the pressure will be there to settle on a price and get the transaction done. Only you will look out for your own best interest.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Point taken.


----------

